# Sliding Screen Doors



## shackdweller (Sep 18, 2017)

I have recently started back on a long neglected project: my slidinig glass doors.

They are working fairly well, but the bigger problem is the sliding screen doors which are outside of the sliding glass doors.

The screen doors are just about impossible to move at all.

Yesterday, I got into the project, and found that there are roller wheels on the top of the screen doors, and there is a space in the upper door frame to remove them.

I cannot determine if there are any roller wheels on the bottom, tho.

There is not enough room to push the screen doors up, off of the bottom track, and lift them out.

Right now, it looks like the only way to get the doors out to examine them and see just what they need to work properly, seems to be to take the screen door frames apart.

Anybody got any ideas on how to deal with this situation?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 18, 2017)

Sounds like they are in upside down. See if the wheels are adjustable.


----------



## DFBonnett (Sep 19, 2017)

OP,
Your description sounds like my daughter's screen door but seemingly installed upside down. The wheels should be on the bottom with a type of flat springs on top. Try pushing down on the door, compressing the springs, and see if that gives you clearance on top to tip the door out.


----------



## joecaption (Sep 19, 2017)

There's always screws on the side of the panel that need to be backed out to back off the pressure on the rollers.
Often times even with the rollers backed off you need a flat screwdriver to lift the roller enough to get it out of the track.
A picture of what your dealing with may help.
Are the tracks clean at the bottom?


----------



## shackdweller (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks for the posts, nealtw, DFBonnett, and joecaption.

I was able to get one of the screen doors out, and there were no wheels on the bottom of it.

I have cleaned out the bottom tracks of the sliding glass doors and put some lubricating oil in them, and they are working well now.

I will take some photos of the sliding screen doors, and post them here, so all of you other members can see exactly what I am dealing with.


----------



## shackdweller (Sep 26, 2017)

There are not any springs on the top of the sliding screen doors.

With difficulty, I have also taken the second sliding screen door out, and it does not have any rollers, either, although it looks like there are spaces for rollers to be on the bottom corners, and maybe they were just never installed.

I am also wondering if, over the more than three decades since the building was built (1984) whether the wooden door frame could have shrunk, making the sliding screen doors too tight.

I have been looking over web pages on sliding screen doors, or patio doors, and some of them have rollers on both the top and the bottom, and putting rollers on the bottom, might be the solution to my problem.

I would think that identifying the manufacturer of the sliding glass doors and sliding screen doors would be helpful to me in this project.

I am also wondering if the glass doors and the screen doors could have been made by different companies?


----------



## JennieTroxel (Apr 2, 2018)

Depends. Both can be possible!


----------



## shackdweller (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, Jennie.  I went to Lowes, and while they would not order anything for me that they did not stock in the local store, they did give me a doo it yourself alternative.

A business card for a company, forget the name, and can't find the business card right now, but will find it.

The card had a website which I visited, and to help determine what kind of rollers I need, I am asked to take a photo of the sliding screen door frame and send it to them, and I am glad to know about this company.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 12, 2018)

shackdweller said:


> Thanks for the reply, Jennie.  I went to Lowes, and while they would not order anything for me that they did not stock in the local store, they did give me a doo it yourself alternative.
> 
> A business card for a company, forget the name, and can't find the business card right now, but will find it.
> 
> The card had a website which I visited, and to help determine what kind of rollers I need, I am asked to take a photo of the sliding screen door frame and send it to them, and I am glad to know about this company.


Post a link to that website for others with a similar problem.


----------



## shackdweller (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, nealtw. Will do so, as soon as I can find the URL


----------



## shackdweller (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks for the reply jennie Troxel, and welcome to a great message board with a lot of great people on it.


----------



## shackdweller (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is the same company on the card I was given at Lowes or not, but this company does deal with obsolete patio door parts, and says to send a photo of what kind of door you have.

https://www.blainehardware.com/obsolete-patio-door-hardware-replacement-parts/

It looks like the type of dealer I need to get in touch with.

And, others here on the board who might be in the same situation as I am in.


----------



## shackdweller (Apr 16, 2018)

I found the business card the man at Wal Mart gave me, and it is a different URL from the one I posted in my last post, but it is similar in that it asks people to send photos of what they need.

The URL of this company is:

http://www.swisco.com

In my case, I can send them photos of the top rollers on the sliding screen  doors, but not the bottom ones, since they were never installed on my sliding screen doors in the first place.

Also, I have not been able to find any name on the sliding glass doors, either, other than the name of the company that made the door locks.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 16, 2018)

shackdweller said:


> I found the business card the man at Wal Mart gave me, and it is a different URL from the one I posted in my last post, but it is similar in that it asks people to send photos of what they need.
> 
> The URL of this company is:
> 
> ...


Perhaps if the identify the top rollers they can make a good guess what the bottom ones looks like.


----------



## shackdweller (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks for the post, nealtw.  That is exactly what I had also been thinking about and intend to do.


----------

